# What is the minium age a female can breed?



## rleeq (Jul 29, 2009)

As I've mentioned before, my two kittens are around 3 months old. Because I've noticed over the last few weeks that the male is beginning to sniff the female. I have every intention of neutering him as well as getting her fixed but I've been waiting because of their ages. So if someone could tell me; how old must they be before I can get them both fixed and just in case what is the youngest age that a female can be impregnated? 

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of places have the 2/2 rule. Two months old/two pounds. My twins were spayed as soon as they reached two pounds.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure how young. But we were able to do the kittens at 2lbs and 8 weeks. Pepper and Mace ended up being 12 weeks the date of the spay and neuter and about 3 lbs--however they don't live together so no concern of babies. With Jack our normal vet made us wait until 4 months/4lbs

Leslie


----------



## Veronicab (Aug 9, 2009)

I have known a female cat to be in full heat at just under 3 months.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The earliest I've heard when it comes to females in heat are kittens going into heat at 4 months of age. That's unusual but you never know if your cat is going to be just that unusual one.

If they're healthy there should be no problems having them spayed/neutered now.


----------

